# Any one play MW3



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

I wanna play with ppl who know something about root and what not

Add my gamer tag kaptinkrunk leave a message so don't think its just a creepA

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

yo ill add you bro! R1GGSMAG1C is my gamertag and play alot of MW3


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Reading that spam post may in fact be more exciting than playing MW3 =p


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Reading that spam post may in fact be more exciting than playing MW3 =p


Most likely


----------

